# Bulls Magic Number Thread



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls magic number for the outright #1 seed (no tiebreakers) is as follows versus each team. As the season winds down, I will factor in the tiebreakers if they become applicable.

Chicago 39-10

17 vs. Miami 34-11 
10 vs. Orlando 30-18
10 vs. Indiana 26-18
08 vs. Atlanta 27-20
07 vs. Philly 26-21
07 vs. Boston 24-21
04 vs. New York 23-24
04 vs. Milwaukee 21-24

Overall magic number:
17


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Weird that it's coming so soon. What a remarkable season!

Go Bulls!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm glad that these annual "Bulls Magic Number" threads have replaced our old tradition of annual "Season is a Wash" threads.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> I'm glad that these annual "Bulls Magic Number" threads have replaced our old tradition of annual "Season is a Wash" threads.



+1


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls are a lock for a top 2 seed at this point. Amazing we have it so soon.

The question is whether we can HCA in a theoretical Miami series.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

After 3/22 games:
Indiana wins.
Boston wins over Milwaukee.

Chicago 39-10

17 vs. Miami 34-11 
10 vs. Orlando 30-18
10 vs. Indiana 27-18
08 vs. Atlanta 27-20
07 vs. Philly 26-21
07 vs. Boston 25-21
04 vs. New York 23-24
03 vs. Milwaukee 21-25

Overall magic number:
17


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/23 games:*
Indiana loses.
New York loses.
Philly beats Boston.
Atlanta wins.
Orlando wins.
Milwaukee wins.
Miami wins.

Chicago 39-10

17 vs. Miami 35-11 
10 vs. Orlando 31-18
09 vs. Indiana 27-19
08 vs. Atlanta 28-20
07 vs. Philly 27-21
06 vs. Boston 25-22
03 vs. New York 23-25
03 vs. Milwaukee 22-25

Overall magic number:
17


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Would really like it if Milwaukee got that #8 seed...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Sixteen.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/24 games:*
Chicago wins.
Atlanta wins.
Indiana beats Milwaukee.

Chicago 40-10

16 vs. Miami 35-11 
09 vs. Orlando 31-18
08 vs. Indiana 28-19
07 vs. Atlanta 29-20
06 vs. Philly 27-21
05 vs. Boston 25-22
02 vs. New York 23-25
01 vs. Milwaukee 22-26

Overall magic number:
16


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/25 games:*
Boston wins.
Miami loses.
Atlanta wins in 4OT.
Philadelphia loses.

Chicago 40-10

15 vs. Miami 35-12 
09 vs. Orlando 31-18
08 vs. Indiana 28-19
07 vs. Atlanta 30-20
05 vs. Philly 27-22
05 vs. Boston 26-22
02 vs. New York 23-25
01 vs. Milwaukee 22-26

Overall magic number:
15


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls own tiebreaker over Milwaukee, so the Bulls already clinched the playoffs and the magic number for Bucks is 0.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/26 games:*
Chicago loses.
Indiana beats Miami.
Orlando wins.
Boston wins.
New York beats Milwaukee (although we owned tiebreaker as MVP pointed out)

Chicago 40-11

14 vs. Miami 35-13
09 vs. Orlando 32-18
08 vs. Indiana 29-19
07 vs. Atlanta 30-20
05 vs. Philly 27-22
05 vs. Boston 27-22
02 vs. New York 25-25

Overall magic number:
14

We have officially made the playoffs. :clap:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Time for the final push, Bullies!

Tough season, but amazing what they've done!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/27 games:*
Philly wins.
Atlanta loses.

Chicago 40-11

14 vs. Miami 35-13
09 vs. Orlando 32-18
08 vs. Indiana 29-19
06 vs. Atlanta 30-21
05 vs. Philly 28-22
05 vs. Boston 27-22
02 vs. New York 25-25

Overall magic number:
14


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/28 games:*
Chicago beats Atlanta.
Indiana loses
New York beats Orlando.
Boston wins.

Chicago 41-11

13 vs. Miami 35-13
07 vs. Orlando 32-19
06 vs. Indiana 29-20
04 vs. Atlanta 30-22
04 vs. Philly 28-22
04 vs. Boston 28-22
01 vs. New York 26-25

Overall magic number:
13


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Not that they were a threat, but the Knicks officially can't finish higher than us.

Lowest now is 7th seed.

The magic number for every team now is either 5 or less outside of Miami (12).


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Atlanta and Indy lost.

Bulls need three wins (or three Indy losses) to clinch the Central.

Magic number altogether is still 12 though.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Fun fact: Did you know that today, aside from being April Fool's Day, is "Like Rondo for a Day Day"?

Celtics with the hook up.

Eleven.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/29 games:*
Indiana wins.
Miami wins.

Chicago 41-11

13 vs. Miami 36-13
07 vs. Orlando 32-19
06 vs. Indiana 30-20
04 vs. Atlanta 30-22
04 vs. Philly 28-22
04 vs. Boston 28-22
01 vs. New York 26-25

Overall magic number:
13


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/30 games:*
Philadelphia loses.
Orlando loses.
Miami wins.
Atlanta beats New York.
Chicago wins.
Boston wins.

Chicago 42-11

12 vs. Miami 37-13
05 vs. Orlando 32-20
05 vs. Indiana 30-20
03 vs. Atlanta 31-22
03 vs. Boston 29-22
02 vs. Philly 28-23


Overall magic number:
12

Bulls lock a top 7 seed as New York can't catch them.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 3/31 games:*
Philly beats Atlanta.
Indiana loses.

Chicago 42-11

12 vs. Miami 37-13
05 vs. Orlando 32-20
04 vs. Indiana 30-21
03 vs. Boston 29-22
02 vs. Atlanta 31-23
02 vs. Philly 29-23


Overall magic number:
12


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/1 games:*
Chicago loses.
Orlando loses.
Indiana wins.
Boston beats Miami.

Chicago 42-12

11 vs. Miami 37-14
04 vs. Orlando 32-21
04 vs. Indiana 31-21
03 vs. Boston 30-22
02 vs. Atlanta 31-23
02 vs. Philly 29-23


Overall magic number:
11


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/2 games:*
Chicago loses.

Chicago 42-13

11 vs. Miami 37-14
04 vs. Orlando 32-21
04 vs. Indiana 31-21
03 vs. Boston 30-22
02 vs. Atlanta 31-23
02 vs. Philly 29-23


Overall magic number:
11


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/3 games:*
Miami beats Philly.
Indiana wins.
Orlando loses.

Chicago 42-13

11 vs. Miami 38-14
04 vs. Indiana 32-21
03 vs. Orlando 32-22
03 vs. Boston 30-22
02 vs. Atlanta 31-23
01 vs. Philly 29-24

Overall magic number:
11


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I sincerely hope Miami doesn't play Philly in the playoffs. Miami has just owned them all season; this time they didn't even have Wade.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/4 games:*
Philly loses.
Atlanta wins.
Indiana wins.
Boston loses.
Miami wins.

Chicago 42-13

11 vs. Miami 39-14
04 vs. Indiana 33-21
03 vs. Orlando 32-22
02 vs. Atlanta 32-23
02 vs. Boston 30-23

Overall magic number:
11

We have clinched the #6 seed or higher.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/5 games:*
Chicago beats Boston.
Orlando loses.

Chicago 43-13

10 vs. Miami 39-14
03 vs. Indiana 33-21
01 vs. Orlando 32-23
01 vs. Atlanta 32-23

Overall magic number:
10

We have clinched the #5 seed or higher.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I was going to make a comment before about it being ten now, but then I realized you were catching up.

Reading is FUNdamental, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, thought Boston had to lose one more game. Well that's cool.

Oh, and I just realized this, but we've already clinched the 4 seed and at least home court in the first round.

The Magic play the Hawks next week. Guaranteed loss for one of those teams.

:yep:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I was going to make a comment before about it being ten now, but then I realized you were catching up.
> 
> Reading is FUNdamental, ladies and gentlemen.


Yeah, I apologize that I can't be on every day like I used to.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Oh, thought Boston had to lose one more game. Well that's cool.
> 
> Oh, and I just realized this, but we've already clinched the 4 seed and at least home court in the first round.
> 
> ...


I did precondition this was the magic number for the best outright record. Once Indiana, Atlanta, and Orlando get knocked off, I will probably add OKC and San Antonio and have a Magic Number for winning the East and for homecourt advantage vs. the West.

In any case, good to know about the schedule.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Yeah, I apologize that I can't be on every day like I used to.


Ha, it's all good. Keeping up with things can be tricky in general. It's probably for the best that I never started a player of the game thread this year...it may have ruined me.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> I did precondition this was the magic number for the best outright record. Once Indiana, Atlanta, and Orlando get knocked off, I will probably add OKC and San Antonio and have a Magic Number for winning the East and for homecourt advantage vs. the West.
> 
> In any case, good to know about the schedule.


Yeah, I understand.

I just like keeping track of these sort of things once the season winds down. Just another way to get me excited for the playoffs and to kill time until the next Bulls game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We should just rename this the Bulls vs. Miami magic # thread. The top 2 seed is in the bag.

The other thing I'm interested in is how the 3 through 8 seeding plays out. It could be anyone getting any seed. I am betting that will have a huge impact on Miami and Chicago's performances. Would love to see Boston play Miami in the 1st round, but I think Boston is surging too much to end up with the 7 or 8 seed. Also wouldn't mind seeing Indiana play Miami in the second round to rough them up a bit with size. I hope the Bulls play Philly and/or Atlanta; those teams just don't scare me. Do NOT want Philly playing Miami, Miami just owns them. Even though Orlando is a circus right now, I still don't want to play Dwight or risk their 3-pt shooters going crazy for a series.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> We should just rename this the Bulls vs. Miami magic # thread. The top 2 seed is in the bag.
> 
> The other thing I'm interested in is how the 3 through 8 seeding plays out. It could be anyone getting any seed. I am betting that will have a huge impact on Miami and Chicago's performances. Would love to see Boston play Miami in the 1st round, but I think Boston is surging too much to end up with the 7 or 8 seed. Also wouldn't mind seeing Indiana play Miami in the second round to rough them up a bit with size. I hope the Bulls play Philly and/or Atlanta; those teams just don't scare me. Do NOT want Philly playing Miami, Miami just owns them. Even though Orlando is a circus right now, I still don't want to play Dwight or risk their 3-pt shooters going crazy for a series.


Once it is down to just us and Miami, I plan on adding OKC and San Antonio to the thread and have a Magic Number vs. the East and Magic Number for HCA throughout the playoffs vs. the West.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Miami lost to Memphis. Magic number is down to single digits. I would be more excited but I having a feeling Miami is just content with the #2 seed just like last year.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/6 games:*
Miami loses.
Indiana beats Oklahoma City.
Atlanta wins.

Chicago 43-13

9 vs. Miami 39-15
3 vs. Indiana 34-21
1 vs. Orlando 32-23
1 vs. Atlanta 33-23

Overall magic number:
9


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tom thibodeau must be a lock for coach of the year. 
i cant believe this team is number one in the nba, with rose have missed almost on third of the season. and rip being useless.
considering the offensive deficiency this team has, the defensive scheme he uses to utilize the player he has is ridiculous.

jerry rheinsdorf better make sure he's the best paid coach in the league next season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bit random, but why are you using that as your avy? I've been watching that show regularly for a while, after catching an episode at random and enjoying it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> tom thibodeau must be a lock for coach of the year.
> i cant believe this team is number one in the nba, with rose have missed almost on third of the season. and rip being useless.
> considering the offensive deficiency this team has, the defensive scheme he uses to utilize the player he has is ridiculous.
> 
> jerry rheinsdorf better make sure he's the best paid coach in the league next season.


IMO, only coach that could (or rather, should) give him a run is Popovich. 

Doug Collins was up there for a while but his team has just tapered off so much.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yodurk said:


> IMO, only coach that could (or rather, should) give him a run is Popovich.
> 
> Doug Collins was up there for a while but his team has just tapered off so much.


agree with pop, ridiculous how good this team is in the rankings with an over the hill tim duncan, an injured manu and a bunch of players i've never heard of. tony parker is keeping it going.

i've been waiting for a couple of seasons, when the overhaul will start, but they get it done every time (in the regular season).
plus thats in the tough western conference. 




King Joseus said:


> Bit random, but why are you using that as your avy? I've been watching that show regularly for a while, after catching an episode at random and enjoying it.


that has been my avy for a couple of months now. love that show, especially the redesigning. plus irvine is a good character.
its cool how they show how much work is being put to revamp those places.

if you compare this show with kitchen nightmares....its the complete opposite.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, the Food Network has sucked me in a good deal lately. Chopped and that are weekly watches now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Indy on the verge of losing to Beantown.

Orlando versus Philly heading into halftime in a matchup between the two free-falling teams in the NBA.

Oh, and while I think Thibs is a pretty good lock for COY and agree that Pop is number 2 (and also agree that Collins would be up there if not for the recent freefall in Philly), I think Doc Rivers should get a few votes. That team not only has to deal with being older than time, but also losing Green AND Wilcox to heart conditions this season which seriously damaged the depth of an already old ass team during a condensed season. I thought for sure they would be finished.

I've said it before, he might not be the best X's and O's coach (although I think he's not bad either), I think now that Phil has retired Doc Rivers has taken his place as THE best motivator/player manager in the league.

Absolutely great coach.

Pacers coach has had a good season too. He shouldn't win but he deserves some recognition.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> tom thibodeau must be a lock for coach of the year.
> i cant believe this team is number one in the nba, with rose have missed almost on third of the season. and rip being useless.
> considering the offensive deficiency this team has, the defensive scheme he uses to utilize the player he has is ridiculous.
> 
> jerry rheinsdorf better make sure he's the best paid coach in the league next season.


I think the biggest thing Thibs has working against him for COY is that he won it this year. Had he not won last year, I think he would be the clear favorite. Since he won, the voters usually tend to look to a guy in the conversation and give them more of a benefit to spread the award out a bit.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/7 games:*
Indiana loses.
Atlanta wins.
Orlando wins.

Chicago 43-13

9 vs. Miami 39-15
2 vs. Indiana 34-22
1 vs. Atlanta 34-23
1 vs. Orlando 33-23

Overall magic number:
9

A win tomorrow will lock up the #5 and the #4 seeds, giving them #3 or better and in the first round.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/8 games:*
Chicago loses.
Miami wins.

Chicago 43-14

9 vs. Miami 40-15
2 vs. Indiana 34-22
1 vs. Atlanta 34-23
1 vs. Orlando 33-23

Overall magic number:
9


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/9 games:*
Indiana wins.
Orlando wins.

Chicago 43-14

9 vs. Miami 40-15
2 vs. Indiana 35-22
1 vs. Atlanta 34-23
1 vs. Orlando 34-23

Overall magic number:
9

Chicago, Miami, and Orlando all play tonight.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/10 games:*
Chicago wins.
Miami loses.
Orlando loses.

Chicago 44-14

8 vs. Oklahoma City 42-15
8 vs. San Antonio 40-15
7 vs. Miami 40-16
1 vs. Indiana 35-22

Eastern Conference magic number:
7

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
8

We have officially claimed a top 3 seed in the East. I added Oklahoma City and San Antonio for best record in the league tracking.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Big game against Miami tomorrow. We win that, and that almost guarantees we'll snag the #1 seed. Have to wonder if we rested Rose's ankle to ensure he is OK for Thursday.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/11 games:*
Indiana wins.
Oklahoma City loses.
San Antonio loses.

Chicago 44-14

7 vs. Oklahoma City 42-16
7 vs. San Antonio 40-16
7 vs. Miami 40-16
1 vs. Indiana 36-22

Eastern Conference magic number:
7

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
7


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Miami wins out and the Bulls go 4-3 with the 4 wins against Charlotte, Detroit, Washington, and Cleveland, they are still the 1 seed.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Please rest Rose.

I don't buy this, "you can't get healthy this late in the season" talk.

You might not be able to get healthy, but you can always get less injured.

Just let him sit if he needs it, and he looks like he does.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/12 games:*
Chicago beats Miami.
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 45-14

6 vs. Oklahoma City 42-16
6 vs. San Antonio 41-16
5 vs. Miami 40-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
5

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
6

We have locked a top 2 seed in the East.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/13 games:*
Miami wins.
Oklahoma City wins.

Chicago 45-14

6 vs. Oklahoma City 43-16
6 vs. San Antonio 41-16
5 vs. Miami 41-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
5

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
6


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/14 games:*
Oklahoma City wins.
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 45-14

6 vs. Oklahoma City 44-16
6 vs. San Antonio 42-16
5 vs. Miami 41-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
5

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
6


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/15 games:*
Chicago wins.
Miami wins.

Chicago 46-14

5 vs. Oklahoma City 44-16
5 vs. San Antonio 42-16
4 vs. Miami 42-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
4

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
5


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Was looking at Miami's schedule and honestly I could easily see them winning out, which would mean they close out the season 9-0. So we either need to go 4-2 to finish the season, or go 3-3 while winning the tiebreaker. 3-3 should be easy enough with Washington and Charlotte this week, and then a winnable game vs. Dallas at home on Saturday (if that fails, we still have 2 more chances next week). 

So...who owns the tiebreaker between Chicago and Miami if it comes to that? Assuming they beat us this week (they are lethal at home), we would split the season series 2-2. Is the next tiebreaker record vs. Eastern Conference teams?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/7164305



> TWO-WAY TIES
> 1. Results of games against each other.
> 2. Better winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
> 3. Better winning percentage against teams in own conference.
> ...


If Miami beats us in the final game, the tiebreaker would skip down to #3. Currently, we are 35-8 in the EC. Miami is 32-10.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/16 games:*
Chicago loses.
Miami wins.
Oklahoma City loses.
San Antonio wins

Chicago 46-15

5 vs. San Antonio 43-16
4 vs. Oklahoma City 44-17
4 vs. Miami 43-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
4

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
5


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/17 games:*
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 46-15

5 vs. San Antonio 44-16
4 vs. Oklahoma City 44-17
4 vs. Miami 43-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
4

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
5


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/18 games:*
Chicago wins.
Miami wins.
Oklahoma City wins.
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 47-15

4 vs. San Antonio 45-16
3 vs. Oklahoma City 45-17
3 vs. Miami 44-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
3

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
4

If we beat Miami tonight, we would hold the tiebreaker and officially win the East.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

It'll be fun! Too bad no Rose. Somehow, it doesn't seem to hurt us against them, however. We become less like them, and more like the Borg, where their star power just doesn't seem to matter as much...

But maybe it's just wishful thinking. Certainly liking what I'm seeing from Rip the last few games. Stay healthy, buddy!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, that Washington loss at home is really coming back to bite us. 

Tonight @ Miami is going to be tough. Miami is virtually unbeatable at home this year. I just don't see us pulling it off. Deng will be back but Rose probably won't...even if he is, he won't be in top form. 

Miami looks like they are going to win out the rest of the year, and if they do, they will own the tie breaker with us I think. 

So, we suddenly need to go 3-0 to finish the season to keep the #1 seed. Beat Dallas at the UC, win at Indiana, win at home vs. Cleveland. Not impossible by any stretch, but it's closer than it needed to be.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Not impossible by any stretch, but it's closer than it needed to be.


Which to me is amazing considering all the injuries we have suffered this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

With Miami beating us, I am pretty certain the Bulls MUST go 3-0 in order to get the #1 seed. Miami sure does look like they're going to finish the year 9-0. The only possible loss is against Boston, other than that it's cupcake teams.

Even if the Bulls go 2-1 and finish in a tie, Miami seems to own every possible tiebreaker at this point: http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/matchups



> Two-Team Tiebreaker:
> 1. Division winner (this criterion is applied regardless of whether the tied teams are in the same division)
> 2. Better record in head-to-head games
> 3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
> ...


Assuming Miami wins out and the Bulls at least beat Indy and Cleveland, the #1 seed would go down to the 5th tiebreaker (winning % against East playoff teams). Chicago is 17-8 against East playoff teams in that scenario, whereas Miami would be 18-8. Just a hair better.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/19 games:*
Miami beats Chicago.

Chicago 47-16

3 vs. San Antonio 45-16
3 vs. Oklahoma City 45-17
3 vs. Miami 45-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
3

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
3

I am adjusting the Magic Number vs. San Antonio down 1 as we own the tiebreaker against them going 1-0 against them in the regular season. Oklahoma City owns the tiebreaker against us having won the only game we played them, so no adjustment needed there.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Miami remaining schedule:
4/21 WAS
4/22 HOU
4/24 @BOS
4/26 @WAS

I could see them losing to Houston who is fighting for their playoff lives on the second game on a back to back. Playing at Boston is certainly no gimmie either. Both games at Washington should be gimmies unless they are resting players, which they won't if there is HCA to fight for.

I'd say we definitely need to go 2-1 if not 3-0. More importantly, we need Rose out there to get in a rhythm before the playoffs start.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Miami remaining schedule:
> 4/21 WAS
> 4/22 HOU
> 4/24 @BOS
> ...


John Wall has changed this equation. If Houston beats Miami, tomorrow, that's it. That would be nice.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tiebreaker with the Spurs is handy, if we need it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/20 games:*
Oklahoma City wins.
San Antonio wins

Chicago 47-16

3 vs. San Antonio 46-16
3 vs. Oklahoma City 46-17
3 vs. Miami 45-17

Eastern Conference magic number:
3

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
3


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/21 games:*
Chicago wins.
Miami loses.

Chicago 48-16

2 vs. San Antonio 46-16
2 vs. Oklahoma City 46-17
1 vs. Miami 45-18

Eastern Conference magic number:
1

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
2

We have a 1.0 game lead for the tiebreaker against Miami (best record against the EC).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Thank you Washington...or maybe thank you Miami for resting Lebron and Bosh. What was that about anyways, they just threw in the red flag for the #1 seed. Oh well, I'll take it.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, 

I think the only thing Miami cared about was establishing an intimidating posture toward the bulls. Now, its about protecting their guys and getting ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OKC lost to the Lakers. One more win and OKC and Miami can't catch us.

Honestly, could care less about the Spurs since I don't see them making the Finals.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Not to be redundant:

*After 4/22 games:*
Oklahoma City loses.
Miami wins.
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 48-16

2 vs. San Antonio 47-16
1 vs. Oklahoma City 46-18
1 vs. Miami 46-18

Eastern Conference magic number:
1

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
2

Still have a 1.0 game lead for the tiebreaker against Miami (best record against the EC).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/23 games:*
San Antonio wins.

Chicago 48-16

2 vs. San Antonio 48-16
1 vs. Oklahoma City 46-18
1 vs. Miami 46-18

Eastern Conference magic number:
1

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
2

Still have a 1.0 game lead for the tiebreaker against Miami (best record against the EC).


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Home court in the Eastern Conference clinched. 

Who's pro-rest at this point? Because I sure am.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Congrats to the Bulls players and coaches. They have had an excellent season. 

As for now, I would play the starters at least part of the time. Considering all of the injuries, they need more time on the court during games to get ready for the playoffs. However, I would be ready to pull the starters early.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Home court in the Eastern Conference clinched.
> 
> Who's pro-rest at this point? Because I sure am.


I think Thibs will play them just enough. Hamilton and Rose just haven't been on the court enough together, so they do need time on the court.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/24 games:*
Miami loses.
Oklahoma City wins.

Chicago 48-16

2 vs. San Antonio 48-16
1 vs. Oklahoma City 47-18

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
2

We have the East locked up :clap:

San Antonio remaining schedule:
4/25 @ Phoenix
4/26 @ Golden State

Oklahoma City remaining schedule:
4/25 vs Denver


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Home court in the Eastern Conference clinched.
> 
> Who's pro-rest at this point? Because I sure am.


I wouldn't mind Deng taking off the final two games, although it doesn't appear that he will.

Boozer and Noah can get 15-20 minutes

I want to see Rose and Rip in the upper 20s at least.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> I wouldn't mind Deng taking off the final two games, although it doesn't appear that he will.
> 
> Boozer and Noah can get 15-20 minutes
> 
> I want to see Rose and Rip in the upper 20s at least.



I don't want Deng to sit, simply because I would like the "real" starting 5 to play together a couple more games heading in to the playoffs. I would, though, perhaps limit them to 1st and 3rd quarter minutes, topping out somewhere in the low 20s in total minutes played.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Had our guys been together more I would agree that sitting guys might make sense... unfortunately, we're not afforded that luxury. We need to get guys clicking and get some momentum going... I say play them and hope you have big enough leads where you can give them reasonable amounts of minutes. Might be hard against a team like Indiana, but hell, they should be thinking of saving themselves for the playoffs too in theory.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, we just clinched over Oklahoma City. Congrats Bulls. There is only San Antonio who could grab HCA at this point. 

More importantly, we played the Indiana game well in terms of getting practice time with the playoff rotation and not getting hurt again.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well, we just clinched over Oklahoma City. Congrats Bulls. There is only San Antonio who could grab HCA at this point.
> 
> More importantly, we played the Indiana game well in terms of getting practice time with the playoff rotation and not getting hurt again.



Things are looking good. I would like to lock up home court tonight, just for good measure. I would keep the minutes about like they were tonight, which looked like good balance.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*After 4/25 games:*
Chicago wins.
San Antonio wins.
Oklahoma City loses

Chicago 49-16

1 vs. San Antonio 49-16

HCA throughout playoffs magic number:
1

Oklahoma City has been eliminated from HCA throughout the playoffs.

San Antonio remaining schedule:
4/25 @ Phoenix


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls clinch HCA throughout the playoffs!

This thread was not a jinx!

Miami's bench sucks. :clap:

Washington goes on a 6-game win streak to end the season still with the second worse record in the NBA.

Toronto potentially lost up to 3 spots in the draft by winning their last regular season game.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Good work, Rhyder!

Is the playoffs schedule compressed as well? We are starting 2 weeks late.

Go Bulls!


----------

